# My first terrarium (update! more pics at the end)



## Guest (Jul 9, 2005)

Well, I've been through ups and downs with this, it's all a learning experience. Through numerous pump troubles, these are some of my most recent pics:




























And a pic taken looking down with half of the top open:









If anyone is interested in seeing previous pictures, including pictures of individual plants and older pictures of my progress with this terrarium, feel free to look here: http://photobucket.com/albums/y266/wldkiwi274/

If you are interested in what plants I got in there...
Neo. Fireball X Tak. Grande
Neoregelia 'Fireball' and pup
3 Cryptanthus - not sure what kind
Cryptanthus Black Mystic
Jewel Orchid - The top and bottom broke in shipping, got the top to root and the bottom actually had 2 new sprouts come up
Mediocalcar Decorata - Anyone have any info on these? Not sure if it's ok in my tank, but I think it's a neat little mini orchid, and so far it's not dead yet
2 Creeping Fig
Oxalis regnellii 'Triangularis' - They are the ones that look like purple shamrocks
2 Neoregelia lilliputiana X fireball
Ledebouria socialis - Leopard Leaf or Silver Squill
Rabbit's Foot Fern
Tropical Ground Moss

I got my plants from Custom Ecos and T and C.

Also, I ended up with a micro pump, no idea who made it, my brother's friend's parents own a petstore, and he got it for me. We'll see how it works in a week or so... Hopefully things will go well. Also, I just moved the triangularis in there last night, so they are still settling. I know it's kind of hard to see everything in these pictures, maybe I'll take some more later as everything settles in. The background is tree fern fiber, and the tank itself is a 20 gallon tall with a false bottom. Any comments, suggestions? Let me know!


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Looks good. What do you plan to put in there?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

looks real good. How big is it?
Im afraid i didnt provide enough land area to observe any frogs when I eventually put some in. I set it up in March. Still no frogs. How long will you wait? I'm planning on getting some soon though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

Looks like youve got the cryptanthus broms mounted to the treefern root? You will have to plant those in the substrate because they are terrestrial, not epiphytes. The viv looks nice, I like your little water feature.
-David


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

*Terrarium*

Sweet kiwi very cool water feature.
cya


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeah, it looks good. The water feature is similar to the one I'm putting together. Did you end up siliconing your rocks together or are they pretty stable how they are? They look like good sized rocks, so I wouldn't think they'd move all that easy. Anyways, keep up the good work, and post some more pics after all your plants fill in.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

Yeah, I knew the earth stars were terrestrial, however, I saw on some webpage (can't remember which) that they do alright like that. Three have been on the tree fern like that for over a month with no problems, and the 4th is in the dirt, I don't notice any real difference in their condition. The rocks are pretty stable. I used some garden rocks orginally, which weren't very stable. I kept 3 of those rocks, the flatter ones, and the rest of the rocks are these fake rocks that look natural that are made for stacking, I found them at petco (for $15!!! crazy.... I don't know why I bought them for that much..), they are a bit lighter, but very stable since they are flat.

I don't plan on putting frogs in there until I go back to college at the end of August. Maybe wait a little longer, depends on how my new roommates feel about frogs =P But I plan to put Auratus in there. I'm looking at blue Auratus, but also liking the green and black costa ricans. I'm in no hurry to decide yet. But those are my somewhat plans. I wanted to make sure the tank was all set up too and running for a while before putting anything in there. There are quite a few little insects, tiny itty bitty ones, wondering if any frogs would eat them... Can't wait!

Hehe, I get so excited when I see new things popping up and starting to grow!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

kiwitwist said:


> Yeah, I knew the earth stars were terrestrial, however, I saw on some webpage (can't remember which) that they do alright like that. Three have been on the tree fern like that for over a month with no problems, and the 4th is in the dirt, I don't notice any real difference in their condition.


Cool, I'll have to try that sometime. Good luck with your frogs when you get them.
-David


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

Oh, about having them on the wall like that, they have some spagnum around the base.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Your tank looks awesome!

What did you use in the pond/pool area. It looks like there are smooth sides on top of a divider of some sort...


----------



## Booger (Mar 10, 2005)

looks good i like it, where in fl are you?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

Boca Raton. When I go back to college I'll be in Tallahassee.

Thanks guys for the comments =D Makes me feel good since my brother keeps telling me, "No one cares about a stupid terrarium." Hah, what are brothers for.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

Oh, and Melissa, about the pond, I found this thing as home depot, it looks like a really deep dish for plants. Like a saucer, but deeper. It's clear plastic, and I just poked a few holes just below the rim for draining, so it doesn't overflow. (it was only 37 cents, can't beat that!) That's why you might see a clear rim, I'm hoping the moss will eventually cover that up. Until then, there are a few little pond stones to cover up most of it.


----------



## Booger (Mar 10, 2005)

wow im in coral springs, and go to FAU. thats cool that someone else interested in frogs is so close.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

have any views of the substrate? I am interested to know how you set up the pond. I am a college student as well and my roomates are just gonna have to live with my frogs (suckers) Well i guess i can just keep em in my room (we have a 6bedroom apt/suite).


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

Actually, you can't see the substrate because I coated the bottom part of the aquarium with black silicone, so you can't see the false bottom and the leca. (I thought it would look ugly, didn't want to draw away from the beauty of what was inside) I can show you a tank plan I made in paint if you want, modified to what it actually ended up being. I'll go do that now and post it when I'm done.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

that would be great.....thanks a bunch........


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

There are a few other things, but this is the basic concept. Also, it's a little taller and less long.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

Where did the water go after it gets into the plastic tub?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

look at the pic again, i changed it, it's a little more accurate. it just drains down into the false bottom. there are a few holes near the rim that let the water out of the tub.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

a little off subject but i guess since your a college student i figured id ask cause you would be in the same situation.

Is the tank heavy/difficult to move? How do you plan on transporting it when you go to school?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

Goood question.. me and my dad moved it from the patio to my room no problem. I'd assume moving it from my house to the back of my parent's suv for the trip back to tally wouldn't be too difficult. Even less difficult if the water in the false bottom is siphoned off first. My biggest problem is whether or not my roommates will be ok with frogs around. Or maybe I should shouldn't tell them?... You know, girls and small creepy animals... Bah.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

my girlfriend is a pain and shes gonna have to deal with it next semester, i guess its just a matter of having the space. You never know with girls though


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2005)

*Some New Pics*

Here are some new pics, some stuff grew, and I had to move that succulent orchid. It doesn't seem to be doing very well. Someone told me to mount it on the background and it would hopefully do better, it wouldn't get too waterlogged from the little pond. If anyone has anymore tips on the care of it, PLEASE tell me. As a reminder, it's a Mediocalcar Decorata, and it's leaves have been slowly turning black and dropping off. Not too quickly, but it has been happening, and I'm worried about it.

Mediocalcar Decorata:









Fuzzy Brom roots!!!









Man those creeping figs grow fast:









I love these things:









I can't help but take a thousand pictures of my terrarium. It keeps me occupied, anyway. And gotta love those fuzzy little brom roots, hehe.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2005)

Yes, I realize the pump isn't on at the moment. Here are some new pics though, getting ready for the frogs!

Full shot:


























































































Taking advantage of the new image mod... Hehe..


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Sarah those are gorgeous pictures! And I really like the way you've composed or cropped them so that only the interior shows--no outside viv walls in sight. By the time I was half-way through looking at them I felt as if I'd entered some alternate world. Or maybe a story book.

Is your orchid doing better since you moved it?

--Diane


----------

